# Riverhawk B60 vs Bass Tracker 160



## FishingAddict (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey all,

I used to own a Bass Tracker 160. Good little boat, caught many a fish out of it.

When I moved next to the Etowah river, I hardly ever used it because I kayak fished all the time, so I sold it.

I’m thinking about getting another small boat with power. I’d like to take it to Allatoona, the hooch, other rivers and the salt marshes.

 I really like the Riverhawk B60 Kingfisher because it’s so light. I can pole it in the shallows, it doesn’t burn much gas, will go 20 MPH, and I don’t need much room after kayak fishing for so long. I like the Kingfisher model because of it’s deck.

My concern is it’s “seaworthyness” if I come across a big wake.

Big wakes would be an issue with the bass tracker- I would have to turn the bow to the wake and give it a little speed with the trolling motor. On one occasion there was a Caddyshack/Rodney Dangerfield type boat that slowed down to try and reduce the wake but it came off plane and threw a solid 2.5-3 foot wake, I fired up the motor to hop over it. 

Once on Lake Weiss, a stiff wind blew a solid 20 inch chop and I was a little worried about getting the Bass Tracker back home. Took it very slowly. 

What would happen in the B60 in these situations? Would it swamp me? I’d avoid high wind days and high traffic days, but there will always be the unavoidable situation that will arise.

Thanks!


----------



## PopPop (Dec 3, 2015)

River Hawks are plenty capable of handling those wakes. I have had mine on Weiss, Logan Martin, Martin, Wedowee and West Point. It is B 52.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 3, 2015)

Based on my experience,If your plans are to get on big water I would go with the B72 Osprey ...it has the front and rear decks...16 ft and its a wide boat with deep sides....very stable,easily poled and super shallow running.

I had a B60 procaster deluxe that fished great in calmer conditions and ran fine across chop to 1 footers with a 9.9 but if you were in 2 ft + rollers on bigger water it got real hairy, real quick...Very little freeboard for that kind of water.


----------



## fishingdave (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey fishing Addict, look at the Ankona shadowcast 16 and 18 they use the same power as a riverhawk but can handle much bigger water and without all the flexing. Around the same price as a riverhawk.


----------



## sbroadwell (Dec 4, 2015)

Chris S. said:


> Based on my experience,If your plans are to get on big water I would go with the B72 Osprey ...it has the front and rear decks...16 ft and its a wide boat with deep sides....very stable,easily poled and super shallow running.
> 
> I had a B60 procaster deluxe that fished great in calmer conditions and ran fine across chop to 1 footers with a 9.9 but if you were in 2 ft + rollers on bigger water it got real hairy, real quick...Very little freeboard for that kind of water.



I sent the original poster a pm, and I agree with this. Very good boat for the way I fish, and I wouldn't have anything else at this point in my life.
But, you gotta use good sense! It would be very easy to fill one up with water when it gets real rough.


----------



## fishingdave (Dec 4, 2015)

Check out Saltmarsh skiffs kevlar jon boats.


----------



## JohnK (Dec 4, 2015)

About 7-8 years ago 2 guys got swamped on Allatoona in a riverhawk, lost all his stuff and someone fishing in a bass boat picked them up. I don't remember the details but I think it was just from the waves. I had a B60 at one time and I definitely would not go there on weekends.


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 5, 2015)

fishingdave said:


> Hey fishing Addict, look at the Ankona shadowcast 16 and 18 they use the same power as a riverhawk but can handle much bigger water and without all the flexing. Around the same price as a riverhawk.



That’s a sweet looking boat! Can’t find a good used one, however.


----------



## fishingdave (Dec 5, 2015)

Check out the for sale section of microskiff.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Dec 7, 2015)

I have been in boat the B-60 and Osprey.  Bob (owner) told me they were safe on Lanier and when the water was 21" down, alot of folks used them with no problem.  I've seen fly fisherman using them for stripers too.   They sit on top of water and just roll with the waves.  Surprising how stable...and River Hawls are all composite boats so they will not rot or sink..the entire boat floats     You can even customize to your specs...just get with them (Winder) and design you boat.

If you go with the B-60....try a 25 (I know - rated for a 20)...and put a "Power Thruster" on it. 

http://www.powerthruster.com/

Just my 2 cents - 

LJ


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks, all! 

I picked up a gently used B-60 kingfisher (has casting decks like a skiff) yesterday for less than a third of what they are new. I love it- weighs only 340 with the engine, runs 24 mph, has a livewell, shark eye nav lights, kevlar hull, and I'll only burn 1-3 gallons of gas per trip with the 15 hp on it. I can pole after redfish in 4-5 inches of water. Fish for striper on the lakes. Run the Hooch. Can't believe how stable it is! I'd post pics if it didn't require a remote site...haha


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 9, 2015)

It's like this one, only mine has seats, a removable trolling motor and electronics.


----------

